# Giovanni Crociata



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2016)

Centrocampista classe '97 in prestito con diritto di riscatto al Brescia di Brocchi.
Tecnico, ama giocare tra le linee, spesso come trequartista dietro le due punte, si è imposto come titolare in questo inizio di stagione alle rondinelle.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Centrocampista classe '97 in prestito con diritto di riscatto al Brescia di Brocchi.
> Tecnico, ama giocare tra le linee, spesso come trequartista dietro le due punte, si è imposto come titolare in questo inizio di stagione alle rondinelle.



Forte questo, come sapete sono abbastanza informato sul Brescia, mica male davvero.

Se saprà evolversi mezzala secondo me potrà fare strada.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Ottobre 2016)

L'ho notato anche io nella partita col Verona appena finita. Ha fatto molto bene soprattutto dal punto di vista tattico..

Pure Untersee, l'esterno destro, ha fatto un partitone. Migliore in campo per me..


----------



## ralf (4 Maggio 2017)

È passato inosservato, ma ha segnato un bel goal contro la Ternana.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Maggio 2017)

Sarà riscattato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2017)

Ad agosto fa vent'anni; quindi, dovrebbe essere in grado di dare già un contributo alla prima squadra.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2017)

Ha un tocco di palla veramente impressionante 'sto ragazzo.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Maggio 2017)

paradossalmente sta facendo meglio con gigi cagni, piuttosto che con il suo mentore brocchi. 

cmq non mi sembra assolutamente pronto per la A. 
ha combinato poco per tutto il campionato, si sta svegliando giusto un pò adesso che siamo con l'acqua alla gola.


----------

